# 2 PUMP 6 DUMP SET UP



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wondering If its a waste of good $$$ to run a 2 pump 6 dump set up?1 Pump and 2 dumps to the nose and 1 pump and 4 dumps to the rear to imulate having 2 pumps to the rear,so you can control each corner individualy and do a power 3 wheel.......I had an arguement with my brother about this earlier and I told him to just buy a 3rd pump,but he said he dont want to cuz he'll have to redue the rack and in reality according to him"doesnt have the extra trunk space."...has any one seen this done befor?and does any one have any pics of it?


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

HEY! Their's a guy on here he's got a 63 Impala it's got 2 pumps the nose has 2 dumps to it and the back pump does have 4 dumps it does a power and rolling three wheel I think it's OGLOCSTA or something like that!! It's tight though I dunno how the 4 dumps are hooked up to the back but it's on here some where that shit is tight!!


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes, I have done it, and it's a great setup. You can lift corners and sides from a pancake, you just can't see-saw sides. You basically have 2 pressure working dumps and a return dump on each pump. To lift pancake to side up...you turn on both front and rear pumps and open the dump that you do NOT want pressure and the opposite will lift (dumps are plumbed through the retuns with T's). When you dump, both the holding dump and return dump is opened. 

This setup will allow you to lift corners at will...opposed to the setup you stated above.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah seen it done before :thumbsup: 

the guy DUMPS is the guy to hit up he luvs doing set ups like that :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Found the pic..................the way the pump and dumps is set up looks is kinda clean...


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I should have proly did that instead of buy a third pump haha that looks nice though :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

holy shit


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Better to buy 2 more dumps instead of buying a entire third pump haha!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 20 2007, 11:47 AM~9491964
> *Found the pic..................the way the pump and dumps is set up looks is kinda clean...
> 
> 
> ...


 where the hell are people buying those tank plugs??????? i need 2 of the one pictured, blank plugs, if anyone could let me know: thanks in advance


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 20 2007, 10:47 AM~9491964
> *Found the pic..................the way the pump and dumps is set up looks is kinda clean...
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats one of my pics there :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 22 2007, 06:45 PM~9510470
> *hey thats one of my pics there  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Is there a delay when running it this way as far as when you hit the switch up or down?and is there any draw backs in moves (side to side,see-saw,pancake,ect..)having it set up this way?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

not really you just can't do side to side sewsaw in one hit 

but you have to understand the wiring that's really the biggest thing


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i do my setup like this to with 4 dumps in rear!!!!

me peronaly i hate setups with more then 2 pumps :0 :uh: :barf: :biggrin: looks shit and is not needed only in double pump hoppers but not in a streetcar with 6 or less switches!! and thats what i like


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive+Dec 19 2007, 07:14 PM~9487894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. By the way, do you know anyone selling a couple of 1/2 inch blocks or complete pumps. PM me.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 22 2007, 07:51 PM~9510924
> *not really you just can't do side to side sewsaw in one hit
> 
> but you have to understand the wiring that's really the biggest thing
> *


I can do it using 1 six prong switch. :biggrin:


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 23 2007, 10:59 AM~9513745
> *I can do it using 1 six prong switch.  :biggrin:
> *


hey dumps i would like to do that to my back pump maybe some time u can hook me up with a diagram. Also do u use a diffrent kind of dump or are my italians ok???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Dec 23 2007, 10:22 AM~9513809
> *hey dumps i would like to do that to my back pump maybe some time u can hook me up with a diagram. Also do u use a diffrent kind of dump or are my italians ok???
> *


The italians are good. 
How about I just put up a link with all the info on there.
good topic on the subject


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I did that back in the 90s and all I can say I wouldn't use a marz style head and no more than 36v. Use blowproof italian oil systems and get some hardlining done cause I couldnt find a way to plumb them that didnt look gaudy.

You SHOULD wire it like a 3 pump system, extra bank of noids,etc,but when i did it I just ran a 3 position switch on my box that was lift both, restrict one side, or resrict the other side.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 23 2007, 10:48 AM~9513955
> *The italians are good.
> How about I just put up a link with all the info on there.
> good topic on the subject
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 23 2007, 11:51 AM~9514335
> *I did that back in the 90s and all I can say I wouldn't use a marz style head and no more than 36v. Use blowproof italian oil systems and get some hardlining done cause I couldnt find a way to plumb them that didnt look gaudy.
> 
> You SHOULD wire it like a 3 pump system, extra bank of noids,etc,but when i did it I just ran a 3 position switch on my box that was lift both, restrict one side, or resrict the other side.*


Are you sure it was the 90s? I helped a guy out that sent me those same pictures in 2001. Unless he found them and used them saying they were his own. :dunno: That setup, I was told, was in a glasshouse.

This car is using a rockford #9 on 48 volts to the rear pump. I haven't tried 60 volts but I think I might try 60 volts next. Maybe I will do it today. :biggrin: 
3 wheel video


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 20 2007, 10:47 AM~9491964
> *Found the pic..................the way the pump and dumps is set up looks is kinda clean...
> 
> 
> ...



HEY I LIKE THAT PIC !!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 26 2007, 03:22 PM~9535280
> *HEY I LIKE THAT PIC !!!
> *


what sup homie check my post of the shop in nc


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

It depends on what you want to accomplish. If you want see saw pancake etc then yeah youcan put six to the rear. But for standing three and rolling all you need is 4. Do what you do though, and post pics or vids.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i have had 1 pump 8 dumps , 2 pumps 8 dumps and my current stup 3 pumps 6 dumps ....makes everyone that see's it trip .....very interesting topic .....i thought i was the only one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 23 2007, 10:51 AM~9514335
> *I did that back in the 90s and all I can say I wouldn't use a marz style head and no more than 36v. Use blowproof italian oil systems and get some hardlining done cause I couldnt find a way to plumb them that didnt look gaudy.
> 
> You SHOULD wire it like a 3 pump system, extra bank of noids,etc,but when i did it I just ran a 3 position switch on my box that was lift both, restrict one side, or resrict the other side.
> ...


my first multidump setup back in 1991...so i think i had most of you guys beat 
heres a pic of my sentra from late 1992 to early 1993 ...1 pump eight dump .....this was one of the first prohopper setups that where ever sold .....48 volt with old school fenner heads .....only problem was after a few months of use the orings on the switching dumps would blow .....other then that the setup was bulletproff


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey Dumps I just drug up some old files and it was late 00 or early 01 when i was trying it, I was thinking it was late 90's. Did you have a black 78-80 setup so it would use the same 2 pumps for front and back?

Heres what car it was in (this was an decent digi-cam back then lol)








I locked the dumps up the night before a show ,swapped it back to 2 dumps and never messed with it sense.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 27 2007, 04:39 PM~9544407
> *hey Dumps I just drug up some old files and it was late 00 or early 01 when i was trying it, I was thinking it was late 90's.  Did you have a black 78-80 setup so it would use the same 2 pumps for front and back?
> 
> Heres what car it was in (this was an decent digi-cam back then lol)
> ...


Yes I did. The black 80 belongs to the club now. I believe I was the person that showed you how to do this. You wouldn't happen to still have the drawings I sent you back then, would you?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the pics i had were the colored ones DanielDucati posted. Whoever sent me those was the one who helped me!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 26 2007, 07:16 PM~9537045
> *what sup homie check my post of the shop in nc
> *


WASUUUUP BIG HOMIE !!

POST IN DONDE ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Dec 26 2007, 07:16 PM~9537045
> *what sup homie check my post of the shop in nc
> *


WASUUUUP BIG HOMIE !!

POST IN DONDE ?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Dec 26 2007, 11:07 PM~9539290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was the one who helped you because those are my drawings. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Dec 28 2007, 03:51 PM~9552003
> *WASUUUUP BIG HOMIE !!
> 
> POST IN  DONDE ?
> *


just click on one of my links homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2007, 12:54 PM~9514350
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


That good shit there! My only concern is tying the extra wiring into your already existing wiring. I dont know where to begin. :0 
Are the extra dumps rev.? Meaning normally open then closed with power? Is that whats meant in diagram by pressure dump? If so I could mount 2 extra dump only switches for easy wiring.
I would even mount 2 dumps in a hidden spot to cut down the clutter. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 1 2008, 09:52 PM~9584750
> *That good shit there! My only concern is tying the extra wiring into your already existing wiring. I dont know where to begin. :0
> Are the extra dumps rev.? Meaning normally open then closed with power? Is that whats meant in diagram by pressure dump? If so I could mount 2 extra dump only switches for easy wiring.
> I would even mount 2 dumps in a hidden spot to cut down the clutter. :biggrin:
> *


use realys.....hit up REIN4ST ON THE FORUM ....HE WILL HOOK YOU UP ON THE WIRING .....THATS WHO DID MINES


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

2-Pump 5-Dump...









*The stuff to get you ENVIOUS* :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

here's one with the sam idea but three dumps


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

here's one with the sam idea but three dumps


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 4 2008, 03:10 PM~9607105
> *use realys.....hit up REIN4ST ON THE FORUM ....HE WILL HOOK YOU UP ON THE WIRING .....THATS WHO DID MINES
> *


Thanks


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 23 2007, 10:57 AM~9513739
> *Hmm, that is funny, I can do seesaw all day long with mine plus I only use 3 prong switches for each corner. But whenever I tell people to do it my way, they don't want to listen so...............:dunno:
> Thanks. By the way, do you know anyone selling a couple of 1/2 inch blocks or complete pumps. PM me.
> *


I know that with 2 pumps 6 dumps, you cannot see-saw sides, with 2/8 you can. 

Here is my 1 pump 5 dump...the fifth dump is for return only.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duck_@Jan 5 2008, 11:48 AM~9613667
> *here's one with the sam idea but three dumps
> 
> 
> *



HEY NICE PIC !!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2007, 12:54 PM~9514350
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


bringing this back again. :biggrin: 
I want to hide the extra dumps. Do you think if I had clearance of course. I could mount the pressure dumps right to the cylinder. And run my existing hoses to the dumps?


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 23 2007, 12:54 PM~9514350
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I can figure how to get power to the pressure dumps for lift but?....
I cant figure how you keep separated for when your dumping. Cause when you dump the back you have to open all 4 dumps? And when you lift the back you only open 2. So how you keep all this separate? I got the plumbing understood but the wiring??


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Aug 7 2008, 05:33 PM~11287318
> *I can figure how to get power to the pressure dumps for lift but?....
> I cant figure how you keep separated for when your dumping. Cause when you dump the back you have to open all 4 dumps? And when you lift the back you only open 2. So how you keep all this separate? I got the plumbing understood but the wiring??
> *


I think I figured it out. :biggrin: Runnin 2 noid banks keep the up dumps separate on the wiring. 
Then the plumbing keeps the downs separate. :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I see mountin the dumps on/by the cylinders would mean I need two hoses to boths cylinders. :0


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

AND ALSO THANKS TO " mylowrider88 " GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO !!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

IT CHEAPER TO BUY A USED PUMP. THEN TRYIN TO FIT ALL OF THIS AND HAVE MORE OF A CHANCE OF LEAKS ........... :0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 2 2008, 08:24 PM~11764081
> *IT CHEAPER TO BUY A USED PUMP. THEN TRYIN TO FIT ALL OF THIS AND HAVE MORE OF A CHANCE OF LEAKS ........... :0
> *



HAVE NO LEAKS ON MINE !!
IF U DO IT RIGHT THEY ARE NO RASONS FOR LEAKS !!


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

WHats the check valve for that is right out of the pressure side? wouldnt the checks after the "pressure dumps" prevent the fluid from going back into the pressure side of the pump? I dont know if its just to be on the safe side or does it need to be used?


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Oct 2 2008, 06:58 PM~11763838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 2 2008, 11:51 PM~11766563
> *WHats the check valve for that is right out of the pressure side? wouldnt the checks after the "pressure dumps" prevent the fluid from going back into the pressure side of the pump? I dont know if its just to be on the safe side or does it need to be used?
> *


 If I understand your question correctly, the check keeps the fluid from going back into the "pressure dump." It is needed. I contacted "Dumps" awhile ago and he explained this system to me, very simple and dependable. I used it to hook up one pump to operate front and back separately. Works great.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 3 2008, 04:38 AM~11767055
> *If I understand your question correctly, the check keeps the fluid from going back into the "pressure dump."  It is needed.  I contacted "Dumps" awhile ago and he explained this system to me, very simple and dependable.  I used it to hook up one pump to operate front and back separately.  Works great.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 3 2008, 03:38 AM~11767055
> *If I understand your question correctly, the check keeps the fluid from going back into the "pressure dump."  It is needed.  I contacted "Dumps" awhile ago and he explained this system to me, very simple and dependable.  I used it to hook up one pump to operate front and back separately.  Works great.
> *


You must of not understood me correctly...I understand that the checks after the pressure dumps are needed so it dont go back into them but...I was asking what this check valve circled in the picture below is for?









But thanks for trying to help!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11770835
> *You must of not understood me correctly...I understand that the checks after the pressure dumps are needed so it dont go back into them but...I was asking what this check valve circled in the picture below is for?
> 
> 
> ...


 That check isn't necessary. I believe that these are originally "Dumps" diagrams. I also asked if that check was necessary as it didn't seem to have a function. And it doesn't. Just need the two checks after the pressure dumps. Sorry for the misunderstanding of your question.


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 3 2008, 01:51 PM~11771115
> *That check isn't necessary.  I believe that these are originally "Dumps" diagrams.  I also asked if that check was necessary as it didn't  seem to have a function.  And it doesn't.  Just need the two checks after the pressure dumps.  Sorry for the misunderstanding of your question.
> *


Thanks Jimmy C... I didnt think it was necessary but I wanted to make sure. Its probably just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 2 2008, 08:24 PM~11764081
> *IT CHEAPER TO BUY A USED PUMP. THEN TRYIN TO FIT ALL OF THIS AND HAVE MORE OF A CHANCE OF LEAKS ........... :0
> *


You tell me where you can find a used pump for $70 to $80 fully plummed... :uh: :werd: and there aren't any leak problems or problems with the valves breaking any sooner than your regular dump valves (which usually out-last a pump)  

Plus it looks so clean when plummed correctly :biggrin:


----------



## streetplayer84 (Jun 18, 2008)

with the 4dumps on the rear gate you can do standing 3 wheel.
or will still need a little weight.


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Oct 2 2008, 06:58 PM~11763838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. On the bottom diagram of the switch wiring. Is that a 12 prong switch or the switch box because I have only 4 switches and I'm getting everything until it goes up the diagram box(or the 12 prong switch) at the top. I'm trying to look at it from each individual corner. Also, I will have to switch from 3 to 6 prongs to achieve individual corner in the rear?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Oct 7 2008, 12:54 PM~11802485
> *Ok. On the bottom diagram of the switch wiring. Is that a 12 prong switch or the switch box because I have only 4 switches and I'm getting everything until it goes up the diagram box(or the 12 prong switch) at the top. I'm trying to look at it from each individual corner. Also, I will have to switch from 3 to 6 prongs to achieve individual corner in the rear?
> *



ITS A 12 PRONG SWITCH AND (2) 6 PRONG SWITCHES !


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetplayer84_@Oct 7 2008, 12:28 PM~11802261
> *with the 4dumps on the rear gate you can do standing 3 wheel.
> or will still need a little weight.
> *


Depends on car... but on V6 G-Body 6 or more batts... yes you can stand 3 with 4-dumps on rear gate.


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Oct 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11803905
> *ITS A 12 PRONG  SWITCH AND (2) 6 PRONG SWITCHES !
> *



OK!!! I figured that after frying my brain looking at the diagram for about another 30 min looking at what goes where!!! LOL!!! Appreciate the diagram!!! It's pretty detailed to me.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

good shit :biggrin:


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

4 dumpz to one pump I love it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I just finished my 2 pump 6 dump setup. I used 2 checks to each back corner one going into the pressure dump and one going out of the pressure dump. And only one slowdown after the return dumps. Figured out the wiring in the switch box just had to change a few wires. Run the two sets of solenoids and it works perfect :biggrin: 

Everybody told me to just do three pumps but im glad i did it my way. It works and it was easy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 2 2008, 06:24 PM~11764081
> *IT CHEAPER TO BUY A USED PUMP. THEN TRYIN TO FIT ALL OF THIS AND HAVE MORE OF A CHANCE OF LEAKS ........... :0
> *


wrong :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

this is such a awesome topic I know now I'm going to do this instead of 3 pumps it would make people look 2 or 3 times at my set up, possible best set up at shows too with something like this hardlines plus standing 3 with 2 pumps


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Oct 7 2008, 05:48 PM~11805036
> *OK!!! I figured that after frying my brain looking at the diagram for about another 30 min looking at what goes where!!! LOL!!! Appreciate the diagram!!! It's pretty detailed to me.
> *



LOL !!! :biggrin: 

SORRY FOR THAT BRO, ILL TRY TO RE-DO IT !!  
"BETTER IF U USE BLOWPROOF DUMPS


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WHATS UP LOCSTAH!?!? HOW U BEEN HOMIE??


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocstaH_@Oct 8 2008, 03:27 PM~11814751
> *LOL !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> SORRY FOR THAT BRO, ILL TRY TO RE-DO IT !!
> ...


Yeah!! That what I was gonna use on the pressure side because i'm not gonna hop the back or anything, but it's good to have the blow-proofs anyway.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11814787
> *WHATS UP LOCSTAH!?!? HOW U BEEN HOMIE??
> *




WASUUUUUUUUUUP VATO !!! :cheesy: 

SHIT HOMIE, LONG AS TIME THAT I HAVENT C'N U HOMIE !!
COMO AS ESTADO HOMIE, ESPERO QUE BIEN Y LA FAM. TAMBIEN !!

QUE CUENTAS DE NUEVO !?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Oct 8 2008, 04:35 PM~11814815
> *Yeah!! That what I was gonna use on the pressure side because i'm not gonna hop the back or anything, but it's good to have the blow-proofs anyway.
> *



THE RASON IS ALSO BECAUSE THE PUMP WILL SHOOT THE FUILD OUT FASTER THAT THE DUMP OPENS ! AND OF COURS WITH A LOT MORE PRESURE THEN DUMPING


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i posted then i thought about my post realized i was wrong and edited it :biggrin:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Oct 7 2008, 11:54 AM~11802485
> *Ok. On the bottom diagram of the switch wiring. Is that a 12 prong switch or the switch box because I have only 4 switches and I'm getting everything until it goes up the diagram box(or the 12 prong switch) at the top. I'm trying to look at it from each individual corner. Also, I will have to switch from 3 to 6 prongs to achieve individual corner in the rear?
> *


Actually, if you do it the way "dumps" does it, you can use 3 prong switches for the corners and a 6 prong for the entire back. The only thing is that you would have to add extra solenoids.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 10 2008, 03:04 AM~11828963
> *Actually, if you do it the way "dumps" does it, you can use 3 prong switches for the corners and a 6 prong for the entire back. The only thing is that you would have to add extra solenoids.
> *


or relays


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 10 2008, 04:04 AM~11828963
> *Actually, if you do it the way "dumps" does it, you can use 3 prong switches for the corners and a 6 prong for the entire back. The only thing is that you would have to add extra solenoids.
> *


I actually have 4 switches already. I only have Front,Back and Back Corners(6,3,3). LocStah added extra solenoids as well. Hell, whichever way works. I mean if I have to buy a 12 prong and another 6, I will. But if it can work with what I got. Hell save me money.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

what kind of results can i get if i go with a single pump,4 dumps and 8 batteries? :biggrin: 



i know im doing 2 pumps for sure but im just curious


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Oct 20 2008, 07:55 PM~11922665
> *what kind of results can i get if i go with a single pump,4 dumps and 8 batteries?  :biggrin:
> i know im doing 2 pumps for sure but im just curious
> *


For 1 you could only lift the whole car at once not just front or just back, if you wanted to do that with 1 pump you would need to add 2 more dumps.

Would be alot slower pankake up cuz u have 1 motor to lift the whole car. Would be slower side to side up too. And actually since all 4 corners are trying to dump into the same block you would be slower to dump all 4 or side to side compared to 2 pumps.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 21 2008, 02:57 PM~11930659
> *For 1 you could only lift the whole car at once not just front or just back, if you wanted to do that with 1 pump you would need to add 2 more dumps.
> 
> Would be alot slower pankake up cuz u have 1 motor to lift the whole car.  Would be slower side to side up too.  And actually since all 4 corners are trying to dump into the same block you would be slower to dump all 4 or side to side compared to 2 pumps.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so what happends if i dump goes out?


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 21 2008, 12:57 PM~11930659
> *For 1 you could only lift the whole car at once not just front or just back, if you wanted to do that with 1 pump you would need to add 2 more dumps.
> 
> Would be alot slower pankake up cuz u have 1 motor to lift the whole car.  Would be slower side to side up too.  And actually since all 4 corners are trying to dump into the same block you would be slower to dump all 4 or side to side compared to 2 pumps.
> *


 You can use four dumps and work the front and back independently, using one dump f/ the return and one as a "pressure dump" f/ both front and back. (4 dumps total.) 
As f/ side to side and all that, I have no idea, as I'm only into the "old school" lowriders. (*I do have all the respect f/ the new generation engineering though. Just not my thing.)


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 11:50 PM~11981307
> *so what happends if i dump goes out?
> *


Dump Valves usually outlast Pump Gears and Motors


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

I have a 2 pump 4 dump setup with 6 batts right now, if i was to add 2 extra dumps to the setup, would i be able to stand 3 with 14's in the back? or would i need to add extra batts/more weight? 

i got adjustable trailing arms and a slip yoke already  also a v6


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 27 2008, 05:33 AM~11982098
> *You can use four dumps and work the front and back independently, using one dump f/ the return and one as a "pressure dump" f/ both front and back. (4 dumps total.)
> As f/ side to side and all that, I have no idea, as I'm only into the "old school" lowriders.  (*I do have all the respect f/ the new generation engineering though. Just not my thing.)
> *




been thinking of going single since i dont see that many.....there must be a way to make it work in a decent way.Dont really want any hopping or a standing three.But im still deciding on double or single :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we did a 1 pump 5 dump set up a few years ago and it worked a treat it was in a mercedes 190e and you could lift each corner individualy and drop them individualy worked real well for a street set up on 2 batts


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 21 2008, 12:57 PM~11930659
> *For 1 you could only lift the whole car at once not just front or just back, if you wanted to do that with 1 pump you would need to add 2 more dumps.
> 
> Would be alot slower pankake up cuz u have 1 motor to lift the whole car.  Would be slower side to side up too.  And actually since all 4 corners are trying to dump into the same block you would be slower to dump all 4 or side to side compared to 2 pumps.
> *


 :nono: ,The lighter side would lift up first(rear) than the front,but if you ran a 4 dump set up you could run 2 dumps to the rear,one dump to the front and the other dump as a gate to regulate the rear(or lighter side) from comming up first,and as far as dumping it doesnt dump slower or perform slower cuz Ive tried it with 3 batteries up to 5 batteries on 1 pump and 4 dumps and 1 pump with 5 dumps and it performs as fast as 2 pumps with the same amount of batteries,I dont recommend it cuz ive done it many different ways,you can run a one pump 5 dump setup and 3 batteries if your trying to save space and it works pretty well,but it just simplifies things to run a 2 pump setup..........psont take pointers from pendejos that havent havent ran set ups like this cuz there just giving you an outsiders point of view....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 27 2008, 04:40 PM~11986091
> *I have a 2 pump 4 dump setup with 6 batts right now, if i was to add 2 extra dumps to the setup, would i be able to stand 3 with 14's in the back? or would i need to add extra batts/more weight?
> 
> i got adjustable trailing arms and a slip yoke already  also a v6
> *


thats what i have 6 dumps 2 pumps and 14's in the back with adjustables. As long as your adjustables are set short enough that your back cant extend the full 14" when raising both backs then when you just raise up one of the backs it will extend the 14" and the trailing arm will be the pivot point making the other side go down. Weight helps too but not needed.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 1 2008, 09:48 AM~12032055
> *:nono: ,The lighter side would lift up first(rear) than the front,but if you ran a 4 dump set up you could run 2 dumps to the rear,one dump to the front and the other dump as a gate to regulate the rear(or lighter side) from comming up first,and as far as dumping it doesnt dump slower or perform slower cuz Ive tried it with 3 batteries up to 5 batteries on 1 pump and 4 dumps and 1 pump with 5 dumps and it performs as fast as  2 pumps with the same amount of batteries,I dont recommend it cuz ive done it many different ways,you can run a one pump 5 dump setup and 3 batteries if your trying to save space and it works pretty well,but it just simplifies things to run a 2 pump setup..........psont take pointers from pendejos that havent havent ran set ups like this cuz there just giving you an outsiders point of view....
> *


FYI Ive taken no pointers or point of views from anyone. The guy asked a question and no one answered so using simple engineering and plumbing principals I came up with an answer. No I havent done that exact setup so if you have, great, put in your experiences. Dumping 4 cylinders worth of fluid through a 1/4 or 3/8 inch return port and slowdown is obviously gonna be slower than dumping 1 cylinder of fluid through the same port. It maybe slower but if its still fast as you say then I guess its still fast enough to run that type of setup. Most people dont open their slowdowns all the way so I guess theres extra dumping speed not used with multiple pumps, whereas the single pump you would want that open all the way.

Youre right on that back raising before the front, i didnt think about that, the pressure does find the path of least resistance, which would be the lighter back :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Nov 1 2008, 09:58 AM~12032526
> *FYI Ive taken no pointers or point of views from anyone.  The guy asked a question and no one answered so using simple engineering and plumbing principals I came up with an answer.  No I havent done that exact setup so if you have, great, put in your experiences.  Dumping 4 cylinders worth of fluid through a 1/4 or 3/8 inch return port and slowdown is obviously gonna be slower than dumping 1 cylinder of fluid through the same port.  It maybe slower but if its still fast as you say then I guess its still fast enough to run that type of setup.  Most people dont open their slowdowns all the way so I guess theres extra dumping speed not used with multiple pumps, whereas the single pump you would want that open all the way.
> 
> Youre right on that back raising before the front, i didnt think about that, the pressure does find the path of least resistance, which would be the lighter back :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Oct 27 2008, 02:40 PM~11986091
> *I have a 2 pump 4 dump setup with 6 batts right now, if i was to add 2 extra dumps to the setup, would i be able to stand 3 with 14's in the back? or would i need to add extra batts/more weight?
> 
> i got adjustable trailing arms and a slip yoke already  also a v6
> *


  

also, do accums prevent this setup from working properly?(to soft to stand 3)


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Nov 2 2008, 07:43 PM~12041033
> *
> 
> also, do accums prevent this setup from working properly?(to soft to stand 3)
> *












Heres mine with accums, works just fine. Worked with them on 3 cars and this was my first with the extra dumps. Accums only work at lower pressure when your riding low to half up. So when fully extended they dont soften it much if at all. You can charge them with more nitrogen to work better when extended more but their factory charge works for low to half way up.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Cool, so by adding 2 extra dumps for a 4 dump setup, i should be able to stand 3 without chains?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Nov 3 2008, 05:10 PM~12049077
> *Cool, so by adding 2 extra dumps for a 4 dump setup, i should be able to stand 3 without chains?
> *


Yea I can. You can either do it with massive weight or strokes longer than your adjustables allow at lockup


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Nov 3 2008, 03:10 PM~12049077
> *Cool, so by adding 2 extra dumps for a 4 dump setup, i should be able to stand 3 without chains?
> *


You dont need 2 extra dumps on your rear pump if you already have 2 on it,You can pause on 3's running 8 batteries(depending on what type of car you got),just by dumping your corner,Now if you talking about a "power 3" then yea add another pump or add 2 more dumps to the rear.......be warned though, power 3 wheelin' puts alot more stress on your frame,than just having one of the corners dumped to pause on 3's.......


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I imagine its rough on your rear ends ears too :yessad:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one has pick of a 2 pump set up with 5 or 6 dumps,but with adex or adel and everything chrome?


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

do you have more detailed pics...


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

got to try this i will do it with relays
i think i mite see a better way


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

dump rack 2 pump 6 dump


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

hey has one is a diagram of the switch, 6 Switchbox 6 dumps?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Can anyone give me the full list of parts/fittings/etc. that you'll need to run 2 extra dumps? Obviously 2 more dumps, but how many check valves and what type of fittings??


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

2-6 HYDROHOLICS style.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@May 8 2009, 12:12 AM~13823149
> *2-6 HYDROHOLICS style.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@May 7 2009, 11:12 PM~13823149
> *2-6 HYDROHOLICS style.
> 
> 
> ...


Man HYDROHOLICS does clean ass work, and that's all I've seen from them. No half assed anything. Just top notch work


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14378114
> *Man HYDROHOLICS does clean ass work, and that's all I've seen from them. No half assed anything. Just top notch work
> *


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=387834500

Check out some of the other builds.


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

TTT for a great topic....anymore diagrams(wiring) pics or thoughts on this kind of setup would be great....


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@May 7 2009, 11:12 PM~13823149
> *2-6 HYDROHOLICS style.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....you guys do some of the cleanest most professional looking installs Ive seen


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i made this diagram, kinda the most simple way to do it or figure it out so you can design your own setup


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 7 2009, 08:10 PM~13820895
> *Can anyone give me the full list of parts/fittings/etc. that you'll need to run 2 extra dumps? Obviously 2 more dumps, but how many check valves and what type of fittings??
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14423856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks....I really like how you did yours....looks clean....when you say about the solenoid banks....is that seperate banks then the ones you use for the pumps?....sorry but Im confused....


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 9 2009, 11:52 AM~14423917
> * thanks....I really like how you did yours....looks clean....when you say about the solenoid banks....is that seperate banks then the ones you use for the pumps?....sorry but Im confused....
> *


TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 9 2009, 01:52 PM~14423917
> * thanks....I really like how you did yours....looks clean....when you say about the solenoid banks....is that seperate banks then the ones you use for the pumps?....sorry but Im confused....
> *


same thing, the 3 prong to power up the left corner will go to the left up solenoid bank to power the motor and then on to the left blocking dump to open it up at the same time. Theres ways to do it with one solenoid bank but I personally havent tested it and just decided to get a couple more solenoids, ther only 10 a piece anyway.


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 9 2009, 08:04 PM~14429041
> *same thing, the 3 prong to power up the left corner will go to the left up solenoid bank to power the motor and then on to the left blocking dump to open it up at the same time.  Theres ways to do it with one solenoid bank but I personally havent tested it and just decided to get a couple more solenoids, ther only 10 a piece anyway.
> *


  I get it now Homie....Thank you


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

So... with the 4 dumps on the back pump,I'll get a standing 3 wheel just like I would if I had a 3 pump set-up? Would I have to add a change bridge to the rear to help out the 3 wheel? Thanks for the info guys. :biggrin:


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

Yeah.... its like having 3 pumps....you could run a chain bridge....but depending on your car and setup you might not need it


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

TTT  Cant wait to try this....


----------



## socalridah (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-OD BODY_@Jul 11 2009, 11:35 AM~14443353
> *Yeah.... its like having 3 pumps....you could run a chain bridge....but depending on your car and setup you might not need it
> *



Fuck ya! I didn't want to fuck with three pumps, cuz I want to do a whammy pump set-up with bent tubing for my glasshouse.


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Jul 11 2009, 06:58 PM~14445655
> *Fuck ya!  I didn't want to fuck with three pumps, cuz I want to do a whammy pump set-up with bent tubing for my glasshouse.
> *


Nice


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

2 pumps 10 batteries


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME!!! I TRIED THE 2 PUMP 6 DUMP SET UP BUT EVERY TIME
I HIT A CONNER IT DOESNT STAND  THE CONNER DOES GO UP BUT THATS IT I DID IT EXACTLY HOW THE DIAGRAMS AND PICS EXPLAIN I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG. ITS A 83 REGAL 2 PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 8'S IN FRONT 12' IN BACK


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 17 2009, 10:11 PM~15390533
> *IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME!!! I TRIED THE 2 PUMP 6 DUMP SET UP BUT EVERY TIME
> I HIT A CONNER IT DOESNT STAND   THE CONNER DOES GO UP BUT THATS IT I DID IT EXACTLY HOW THE DIAGRAMS AND PICS EXPLAIN I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG. ITS A 83 REGAL 2 PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 8'S IN FRONT 12' IN BACK
> *


Some dumps don't hold the pressure as lock out dumps. That would be the only problem if you hooked the up right.


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 17 2009, 10:16 PM~15390567
> *Some dumps don't hold the pressure as lock out dumps. That would be the only problem if you hooked the up right.
> *



I BOUGHT THE DELTA DUMPS ARE THOSE THE ONES YOUR TALKING ABOUT SORRY THIS IS MY FIRST TIME MESSING WITH MY SYSTEM


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Deltas work, but if they're not the 24 volt ones you'll have to take the cartridge apart and stretch the springs slightly.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

hey i got a question. i was recommended getting the 6 dump setup instead of 3 pumps. i just had a question. can u power 3 wheel with that or u have to have the back end all the way down, and just raise a corner up to dump it into 3. i have a regal 6 batteries


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 17 2009, 10:40 PM~15390739
> *Deltas work, but if they're not the 24 volt ones you'll have to take the cartridge apart and stretch the springs slightly.
> *











THESE ARE THE DUMPS I BOUGHT I DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE 24V


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

mines done with deltas. i can power 3, roll 3 but cant stand 3 due to not enough weight in the trunk and i have drop mounts so my uppers arent pulling the car into a 3 wheel.


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 17 2009, 10:11 PM~15390533
> *IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME!!! I TRIED THE 2 PUMP 6 DUMP SET UP BUT EVERY TIME
> I HIT A CONNER IT DOESNT STAND   THE CONNER DOES GO UP BUT THATS IT I DID IT EXACTLY HOW THE DIAGRAMS AND PICS EXPLAIN I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG. ITS A 83 REGAL 2 PUMPS SIX BATTERIES 8'S IN FRONT 12' IN BACK
> *


How are the batteries positioned? Do you have pics? Do you have a sway bar on the rear end? Is your tank full? Are you sure you are getting the cylinder extended all the way? Go out and lift 1 corner, and make sure it is only 1 corner, then messure the shaft. If it doesn't measure very close to 12 inches, then you may have a problem with your pump's pressure.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The dumps you are working with are fine.


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 18 2009, 04:19 PM~15393907
> *How are the batteries positioned? Do you have pics? Do you have a sway bar on the rear end? Is your tank full? Are you sure you are getting the cylinder extended all the way? Go out and lift 1 corner, and make sure it is only 1 corner, then messure the shaft. If it doesn't measure very close to 12 inches, then you may have a problem with your pump's pressure.
> *


ILL POST PICS TOMORROW. I DONT HAVE A SWAY BAR ON THE REAR END. MY TANK IS FULL.THE CYLINDER DOES EXTEND ALL THE WAY BUT THE OPPOSITE CORNER GOES UP JUST A COUPLE OF INCHES WHY IS THAT? AND THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 18 2009, 04:39 PM~15394006
> *ILL POST PICS TOMORROW. I DONT HAVE A SWAY BAR ON THE REAR END. MY TANK IS FULL.THE CYLINDER DOES EXTEND ALL THE WAY BUT THE OPPOSITE CORNER GOES UP JUST A COUPLE OF INCHES WHY IS THAT? AND THANKS FOR THE HELP
> *


The other cylinder will extend just a little but that does not mean there is pressure behind it. 
How long has the car had hydraulics in it? Are the rear trailing arms extended, bent, or any mods to them? How about the frame where the upper trailing arms would hit? Has that been cut out or is it still there? With only 6 batteries, all these items are factors to the problem.


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2009, 04:46 PM~15394038
> *The other cylinder will extend just a little but that does not mean there is pressure behind it.
> How long has the car had hydraulics in it? Are the rear trailing arms extended, bent, or any mods to them? How about the frame where the upper trailing arms would hit? Has that been cut out or is it still there? With only 6 batteries, all these items are factors to the problem.
> *


THIS CAR HAS HAD HYDRAULICS SINCE 2005 BUT HAS BEEN PARKED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND EVERYTHING WAS WORKING FINE I JUST DECIDED TO ADD TWO MORE DUMPS TO MAKE IT STAND ON THREE. THE TRAILING ARMS ARE NOT EXTENDED OR BENT AND HAVE NOT BEEN MODIFIED. AND THE FRAME HAS BEEN NOTCHED OUT WHERE THE TRAILING ARMS WOULD HIT.DO I HAVE TO ADD MORE BATTERIES OR WEIGHT??


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 18 2009, 04:53 PM~15394077
> *THIS CAR HAS HAD HYDRAULICS SINCE 2005 BUT HAS BEEN PARKED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS AND EVERYTHING WAS WORKING FINE I JUST DECIDED TO ADD TWO MORE DUMPS TO MAKE IT STAND ON THREE. THE TRAILING ARMS ARE NOT EXTENDED OR BENT AND HAVE NOT BEEN MODIFIED. AND THE FRAME HAS BEEN NOTCHED OUT WHERE THE TRAILING ARMS WOULD HIT.DO I HAVE TO ADD MORE BATTERIES OR WEIGHT??
> *


Go try putting it on 3 and then push down on the corner that needs to stay down. If the other end goes up easily, then you may need to reposition the batteries or add a little weight. The easiest way is to add 2 more batteries. What size engine does the car have?


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2009, 04:59 PM~15394106
> *Go try putting it on 3 and then push down on the corner that needs to stay down. If the other end goes up easily, then you may need to reposition the batteries or add a little weight. The easiest way is to add 2 more batteries. What size engine does the car have?
> *


I ACTUALLY TRIED THAT AND THE FRONT CORNER DIDNT GO UP AT ALL AND ITS A V6


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 18 2009, 05:03 PM~15394123
> *I ACTUALLY TRIED THAT AND THE FRONT CORNER DIDNT GO UP AT ALL AND ITS A V6
> *


How low does the car sit? What coils do you have in the rear? Are you sure they are 12s in there and how do you know they are 12s? Did you try both sides? Is there a bridge in the back?


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2009, 05:09 PM~15394150
> *How low does the car sit? What coils do you have in the rear? Are you sure they are 12s in there and how do you know they are 12s? Did you try both sides? Is there a bridge in the back?
> *


IT SITS A COUPLE INCHES OF THE FLOOR. I HAVE FRONT STOCK COILS ABOUT 5 TURNS IN THE REAR AND THEY ARE 12S I HAVE MEASURED. I TRIED BOTH SIDES AND NO I DONT HAVE A CHAIN BRIDGE


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 18 2009, 05:15 PM~15394177
> *IT SITS A COUPLE INCHES OF THE FLOOR. I HAVE FRONT STOCK COILS ABOUT 5 TURNS IN THE REAR AND THEY ARE 12S I HAVE MEASURED. I TRIED BOTH SIDES AND NO I DONT HAVE A CHAIN BRIDGE
> *


I don't mean a chain bridge, I just mean does it have a bridge for the rear cylinders or is the stock spring perches? If the car is sitting very low and you are using the stock coils from the front of that car, that could very well be the problem. They could be collapsing enough to where the coils are not holding the car up when trying to 3 wheel. Most people use 2-3 ton coils on the rear when sitting low. I use 1 ton coils but the car doesn't sit very low. Also, if it is the stock spring perches in the back and the car has had hydraulics in it for 2 years of hard use, the perches could be bent up taking away from the total lift of the rear cylinders. It sounds like you are going to need a few more mods to get it to sit.


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Oct 18 2009, 05:24 PM~15394222
> *I don't mean a chain bridge, I just mean does it have a bridge for the rear cylinders or is the stock spring perches? If the car is sitting very low and you are using the stock coils from the front of that car, that could very well be the problem. They could be collapsing enough to where the coils are not holding the car up when trying to 3 wheel. Most people use 2-3 ton coils on the rear when sitting low. I use 1 ton coils but the car doesn't sit very low. Also, if it is the stock spring perches in the back and the car has had hydraulics in it for 2 years of hard use, the perches could be bent up taking away from the total lift of the rear cylinders. It sounds like you are going to need a few more mods to get it to sit.
> *


NO IT DOESNT HAVE A BRIDGE AT ALL AND IT IS STOCK SPRING PERCHES.SO SHOULD I INSTALL 2 TON PRE CUT COILS IN REAR AND REINFORCE MY SPRING PERCHES WOULD THAT BE ENOUGH FOR IT TO SIT ON THREE.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 18 2009, 05:37 PM~15394298
> *NO IT DOESNT HAVE A BRIDGE AT ALL AND IT IS STOCK SPRING PERCHES.SO SHOULD I INSTALL 2 TON PRE CUT COILS IN REAR AND REINFORCE MY SPRING PERCHES WOULD THAT BE ENOUGH FOR IT TO SIT ON THREE.
> *


You can try it and see. It would definately help. After that, the only other thing to try is to pull out the 12s and install a set of 14s. After that, :dunno: other than adding more batteries. I will try to find a couple of pictures of how my cutlass sits when all the way down and on 3. There may be some pics on this topic already. The car has 2 pumps, 6 dumps, 10 batteries, 14s, all stock rear components and it sits with an empty tank. The last car had 8 batteries and it sat with an empty tank. I just did a car with 2 pumps, 6 dumps, 6 batteries and it does not sit either but his batteries are not in the corners.


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> You can try it and see. It would definately help. After that, the only other thing to try is to pull out the 12s and install a set of 14s. After that, :dunno: other than adding more batteries. I will try to find a couple of pictures of how my cutlass sits when all the way down and on 3. There may be some pics on this topic already. The car has 2 pumps, 6 dumps, 10 batteries, 14s, all stock rear components and it sits with an empty tank. The last car had 8 batteries and it sat with an empty tank. I just did a car with 2 pumps, 6 dumps, 6 batteries and it does not sit either but his batteries are not in the corners.
> [/quo
> OK THANKS MAN


----------



## JOEWANCHO914 (Feb 19, 2009)

EVERY WINTER I CHANGE MY SET UP FROM 3 PUMPS TO A BASIC SET UP. iM DEFF GONA TRY THIS 4 DUMP SYSTEM! THANKS FOR THE INFO FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Oct 18 2009, 04:19 PM~15393907
> *How are the batteries positioned? Do you have pics? Do you have a sway bar on the rear end? Is your tank full? Are you sure you are getting the cylinder extended all the way? Go out and lift 1 corner, and make sure it is only 1 corner, then messure the shaft. If it doesn't measure very close to 12 inches, then you may have a problem with your pump's pressure.
> *


HERE ARE THE PICTURES OF MY SET UP












AND HERE IS HOW THE PUMP LOOKS I LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS TO BAD I CANT 
GET WHAT I WANT OUT OF IT


----------



## ONESHOT (Oct 14, 2009)

HERE IS A BIGGER PIC OF MY SET UP


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONESHOT_@Oct 19 2009, 03:19 PM~15403756
> *HERE IS A BIGGER PIC OF MY SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Best write up ever. I'm subscribing to this one!


----------



## JOEWANCHO914 (Feb 19, 2009)

hEY GUYS I DID THIS SET UP OVER THE WEEKEND, i TRYED IT ONCE AND IT WORKED FINE, CAR WHENT UP N DOWN,, WHEN I WHENT TO TRY IT LATER NOTHING. THE MOTOR SPINS AND EVERYTHING, BUT NADA. CHECKED THE DUMPS EVERTHING FINE???? ILL POST UP A PIC LATER OF WHAT I DID, BUT LIKE I SADI IT WORKED FINE ON THE FIRST TRY.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

I been trying to do the 3 dump to 1 pump set up for powerr 3. i seen a few fools on here with the set up im talking about. but does anyone think this will work? look at this diagram,, i tried it but it aint working unless im fucking up somewhere.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=172094&hl=


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 3 2009, 12:44 PM~15549679
> *I been trying to do the 3 dump to 1 pump set up for powerr 3. i seen a few fools on here with the set up im talking about. but does anyone think this will work? look at this diagram,, i tried it but it  aint working unless im fucking up somewhere.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=172094&hl=
> *


I can see how that works in theory, However, you're pressurizing the bottom of the dump. I think the pressure alone would open the valve. Not to say it won't work, but it's not it's designed use.

I think if you don't open the second two dumps with the switch, The pressure alone will. Which could be good as a safety.

Try it, let us know how it works.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

check this fools set up,, he has 3 dumps just like the diagram and it hits 3,, im trying to do it just like this but the wiring the dumps fuckign me up cuz you jump a wire from the dumps to the solenoid? been at this shit for 2 days now. my brains fucked
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491462


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG this is so simple to understand once it clicks. Basically rather than sending oil back to the tank you're choosing to pick which cylinder you're sending the oil to and then using those other two dumps to return back to the tank. When wiring you're opening those first dump(s) while turning on the pump...


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 2 2008, 06:25 PM~12041959
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this looks nice.......


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

This is what im working with so far and when I hit the switch the shit just barely goes up like a blown pumphead spinning the motor,, check valve is in right, do the dump locations look right? do they have to be turned?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 3 2009, 05:19 PM~15552380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks to be plumbed incorrectly to me. Here is what it should look like (although this is a 5 dump, you get the idea). 

http://www.hydroholics.net/PDF/5-dump-plumbing-diagram.pdf


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Not to scale lol


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 3 2009, 05:19 PM~15552380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see whats wrong... the hose coming off the top of your middle dump is allowing the pump to cycle... that is a normally open port and when your hitting the switch the oil is just going back into the tank via the return line.

Basically you want to swap places with the 90-degree fitting comming off the top of the middle valve and the "T" fitting for the 2-blocker valves... let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump 4 a bad azz topic! who wouldn't want to power 3 off of 2 pumps. Fuck a 3rd pump for a nice 3,, if imma buy a third pump its going to the nose :cheesy:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 3 2009, 10:33 PM~15556142
> *I see whats wrong... the hose coming off the top of your middle dump is allowing the pump to cycle... that is a normally open port and when your hitting the switch the oil is just going back into the tank via the return line.
> 
> Basically you want to swap places with the 90-degree fitting comming off the top of the middle valve and the "T" fitting for the 2-blocker valves... let me know if you have any more questions
> *


You got mail buddy,, how the fuck do you wire this shit. Anybody??


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

This is how Im trying to do it. homie says he will send a diagram but no word yet. He says he can 3 wheel both sdes with this 3 dump set up :dunno: 








All I see different is he has a 90 out of block but it goes into the side of the dump then to "T" to cylinder dumps. return line is coming out of the back of the #1 dump,, mines isn't. So is that the prob? the first dump on my setup is turned wrong so the fluid dumps back into the tank? should it be going to the back of the dump not sides basically what im saying. Im not going to give up so yall be prepared to answer some questions lol


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

You can also purchase a Hydroholics 3- Dump manifold for $225 and very little plumbing required.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Shit i could buy a pump for that price too.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 3 2009, 06:10 PM~15552904
> *That looks to be plumbed incorrectly to me.  Here is what it should look like (although this is a 5 dump, you get the idea).
> 
> http://www.hydroholics.net/PDF/5-dump-plumbing-diagram.pdf
> *


In your diagram it says to activate the opposite corner to lift one corner. Does that mean you are using normally open valves for your 3 dump setup? 
The ones I use with the 4 dumps are normally closed.

In other words, for those of you that don't understand, the normally closed ones will allow fluid to flow out the bottom when activated.
The normally open ones will stop the fluid from going out the bottom when activated.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15550034
> *I can see how that works in theory, However, you're pressurizing the bottom of the dump. I think the pressure alone would open the valve. Not to say it won't work, but it's not it's designed use.
> 
> I think if you don't open the second two dumps with the switch, The pressure alone will. Which could be good as a safety.
> ...


I agree with you there. I can use air pressure to open the normally closed valves through the bottom. Can you magine what 3k+ psi would do? That is why I do not think a 3 dump is as reliable unless you are using a normally open valve. If you activate it and close it, it may hold back 3k+ psi. It better be a damn good magnet. But that is just my 2 cents. I am sure they have worked for some (hydroholics) for a very long time.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

from what I understand, the shared manifolds from hydro holics use N/O valves for restriction. I think thats more preference than anything, unless one method reduces the chances of a pressure lock over the other,but using NO valves makes a little more sence when explaining it to someone.

As far as wiring, I'm sure its explained in this topic or another like it, there 4 ways to do it. first is to wire your box like a 3 pump, and run a 3 solenoid,just like a 3rd pump, the next way is to run a selector switch to select between left,right, or both. 3rd way is to use diodes to keep the power from flowing back thru to the next pole. The fourth is to use big 12 prong switches to keep the power isolated on each switch.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 AM~15568546
> *I agree with you there. I can use air pressure to open the normally closed valves through the bottom. Can you magine what 3k+ psi would do? That is why I do not think a 3 dump is as reliable unless you are using a normally open valve. If you activate it and close it, it may hold back 3k+ psi. It better be a damn good magnet. But that is just my 2 cents. I am sure they have worked for some (hydroholics) for a very long time.
> *


Actually we're using N/C standard valves...the plumbing is going in through the return and the dump is acting essentially as a check valve. Basically oil is being sent to both lines and you're closing the one where you don't want pressure to build, so the fluid takes the path of least resistance and fills the other corner. Then when you return you open both the pressurized dump and the return simutaneously. 

The system works VERY well, and is VERY reliable. I've sold tons of manifolds and haven't heard of one problem yet...not to mention my own vehicle is equiped with some. I wouldn't recommend them for hopping, but to lift into a 3 for the rear pump they are great. It's the same thing as the photo that hitinswchzonbichs posted, but in a cleaner form.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Nov 5 2009, 06:50 AM~15568534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the 3-Valve Manifold works for Hydroholics because their target customer isn't running high voltage (48Volts and up per pump) and don't have the weight of 6+ batteries in the trunk. For most of us here trying to accomplish Power-3 on a single pump, the most reliable way would be the 4 individual valves or a 4-Valve Manifold... this is the way Dumps and I have been preeching it for years!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2009, 03:52 PM~15573793
> *^^^  :thumbsup:
> I think the 3-Valve Manifold works for Hydroholics because their target customer isn't running high voltage (48Volts and up per pump) and don't have the weight of 6+ batteries in the trunk. For most of us here trying to accomplish Power-3 on a single pump, the most reliable way would be the 4 individual valves or a 4-Valve Manifold... this is the way Dumps and I have been preeching it for years!
> 
> ...


very clean.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen on high voltage setups the pressure reaching the dump faster than the dump could open and it would pressure lock which can be extremely frustrating (on the 4 dump systems).


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 5 2009, 05:18 PM~15574808
> *I've seen on high voltage setups the pressure reaching the dump faster than the dump could open and it would pressure lock which can be extremely frustrating (on the 4 dump systems).
> *


I never had a problem with that... we can do a 4-valve setup 48V, 60V, 72V, 84V, what ever the mortors can handle without pressure locking the blocking valves... you just gotta know what valves to run in every setup  

Here's my old Regal... 2-Envious Touch Piston Pumps (1-Front and 1-Back) 8-Batterys. Single Square Dump for the front and 4-Dump for the Back... I could get the ass end off the ground at 60V with one hit and still power-3 while never once pressure locking a dump on the rear pump! 

Took the car out weekly to Crenshaw and local shows without breaking or having to replace a single part on the rear pump setup... the current owner hasn't had any problems either and thats the same setup since 2007  

As you can see here... full trunk and ass end running 60V :yes: 









Pause on 3...









Front without Piston Charged at 72V...









Rolling (straight) on 3 at Elysian Park 2008


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 5 2009, 05:18 PM~15574808
> *I've seen on high voltage setups the pressure reaching the dump faster than the dump could open and it would pressure lock which can be extremely frustrating (on the 4 dump systems).
> *


Not calling you out or anything, but wouldn't "pressure lock" be a problem either way (if it was a problem). If the motor is spinning before the solenoid gets a chance to open then I think you will have this problem either way. But I think the noid will open, before the motor spins, one takes torque, the other doesn't.

I can see what you are saying about the noid acting like a checkvalve, but I can also see the pressure of the head forcing open the noid valve. Which could be good if you lose power to the first noid.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 5 2009, 06:11 PM~15575325
> *Not calling you out or anything, but wouldn't "pressure lock" be a problem either way (if it was a problem). If the motor is spinning before the solenoid gets a chance to open then I think you will have this problem either way. But I think the noid will open, before the motor spins, one takes torque, the other doesn't.
> 
> I can see what you are saying about the noid acting like a checkvalve, but I can also see the pressure of the head forcing open the noid valve. Which could be good if you lose power to the first noid.
> *


No because it takes no power at all the lift the vehicle with a 3 dump system unless you lifting a corner but it's not acting as a "blocker" at all. 

I wouldn't say either way whether 3 or 4 dumps is better, but they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15568564
> *from what I understand, the shared manifolds from hydro holics use N/O valves for restriction. I think thats more preference than anything, unless one method reduces the chances of a pressure lock over the other,but using NO valves makes a little more sence when explaining it to someone.
> 
> As far as wiring, I'm sure its explained in this topic or another like it, there 4 ways to do it. first is to wire your box like a 3 pump, and run a 3 solenoid,just like a 3rd pump, the next way is to run a selector switch to select between left,right, or both. 3rd way is to use diodes to keep the power from flowing back thru to the next pole. The fourth is to use big 12 prong switches to keep the power isolated on each switch.
> *




Nah never hear of anyways to wire the setup but hydroholics mentioned using the 12 prong switches thats it,, Man I have 3 days off and I want to get this shit finished by then,, So would I just plumb it exactly like in the pic I posted then wire it up like how? I have some 12 prongs,, like 2,, and would wiring it up like a 3 pump set up really work>? How exactly would I do that with 4 switch setup i got on the dash? Or would I need more switches? Preciate' the help fellaz.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

To lift both sides simply turn the pump on like normal (solenoid wire)

To dump both sides, wire in all three dumps to the dump side

To lift a corner turn the pump on the wire in the corner you "don't" want to lift

To drop any lifted corner wire the return dump (with the return hose) plus the lifted dump. 

THE END


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 5 2009, 07:21 PM~15576087
> *To lift both sides simply turn the pump on like normal (solenoid wire)
> 
> To dump both sides, wire in all three dumps to the dump side
> ...


HELL YA! THANKS! NOW LAST QUES. HOMIE. IS WHEN U SAY WIRE THE DUMP THAT THE RETURN HOSE IS CONNECTED TO, TO THE LIFTED DUMP?,, YOUR MEANING BOTH CORNERS RIGHT? AND THATS IT?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 5 2009, 07:39 PM~15576313
> *HELL YA! THANKS! NOW LAST QUES. HOMIE. IS WHEN U SAY WIRE THE DUMP THAT THE RETURN HOSE IS CONNECTED TO, TO THE LIFTED DUMP?,, YOUR MEANING BOTH CORNERS RIGHT? AND THATS IT?
> *


Well that main dump (with the hose in the pic) is nothing but a dump that returns the fluid back to the tank. So if you're dumping a corner you wire on the dump side the main plus the lifted corner (6 prong). If the entire back is up and you want to dump it all wire the main plus the 2 corners (12 prong). 

The wiring part is simple once you see and understand how it works. Feel free to email me [email protected] if you get stumped further. I don't care if you never bought anything from me, I'm happy to help...


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 5 2009, 06:20 PM~15575419
> *No because it takes no power at all the lift the vehicle with a 3 dump system unless you lifting a corner but it's not acting as a "blocker" at all.
> 
> I wouldn't say either way whether 3 or 4 dumps is better, but they both have their pros and cons.
> ...


I understand what you are saying now. I kept imagining the "first" solenoid was being pressured through the return.

But I am right. If you pressure through the return the pump head pressure just forces the plunger open.

I looked at your PDF again and it all made sense.

:h5:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15576551
> *Well that main dump (with the hose in the pic) is nothing but a dump that returns the fluid back to the tank.  So if you're dumping a corner you wire on the dump side the main plus the lifted corner (6 prong).  If the entire back is up and you want to dump it all wire the main plus the 2 corners (12 prong).
> 
> The wiring part is simple once you see and understand how it works.  Feel free to email me [email protected] if you get stumped further.  I don't care if you never bought anything from me, I'm happy to help...
> *


Again bro thanks, you helped me and everyone who is in and out of this room.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Good topic. Derek explained how the 3dump setups work to me a while back. And I have seen these setups in action. Very cool and they can have even the most experienced hydro gurus scratching thier heads. Lol.

When plumbing the pressure into the corner valve "returns" they act as check valves when its lifted. (they open from the pressure and allow the corners to lift, and then close automatically when no pressure is being forced into them, thus holding the corner/rear up.)

You just have to understand you need to open the opposite corner valve, from the one you want to lift.

So to power 3 a drivers side corner. You would activate the pump(soleniod) and the passenger corner valve, on the switch 'up' side. This opening of the passenger valve prevents it from acting like a check valve and holding pressure-- It holds itself open when being pressurized, this allows the oil to travel the path of least resistance--which is the drivers side valve which IS acting like a check valve. The end result being the drivers side lifting and holding itself up.


I know the thread is pretty much done, just thought i would toss this out there to help the understanding of it..


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

no man it aint done,, i smoked too much weedd had a few beers and over analizing this shit,, im soldering the wires now and with my switches I have 4 total,, The front is 12 prong and back is 12prng the other 2 are 6 prong,, I wanted to have the 2 6 prong switches be the left and right side corners doign the 3 wheel. I was and am getting it but i keep losing it fuck. Ya;ll cant tell me this isnt confusing.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

so do i put a left side dump wire to a right side power and right side dump to left side power? :cheesy:


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 5 2009, 10:25 PM~15578335
> *so do i put a left side dump  wire to a right side power and right side dump to left side power? :cheesy:
> *



Yes. 

So to lift a drivers side 3
Upside of the switch:

Pump Soleniod
Right side pressure dump

Downside of the switch:
Left side pressure dump
Main dump

----

And to lift a passenger side 3:

Pump Soleniod
Left side pressure dump

Downside of the switch:
Right side pressure dump
Main dump
--

These can be 6 prong..


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2009, 05:59 PM~15575202
> *I never had a problem with that... we can do a 4-valve setup 48V, 60V, 72V, 84V, what ever the mortors can handle without pressure locking the blocking valves... you just gotta know what valves to run in every setup
> *


True that. Even when using deltas in the setup, as long as your batteries are good, the blocker dumps will open each and every time without pressure locking. I have seen the 4 dump setup pressure lock but only because of dead batteries. That is why I run my dumps and also recommend wiring a dedicated set of batteries just for the switch wire. Doing so will definatly open the valves without pressure locking and also save the solenoids from sticking. 
The dedicated batteries idea will work with any setup to save the solenoids and prevent fires caused by dead batteries.
Also, with a 4 dump system, you can wire it up easily by using a switchbox that was wired up for 4 pumps as long as you use 3 sets of solenoids. There is no need to buy all kinds of 4 pole-double throw (12 prong) switches.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Nov 5 2009, 10:39 PM~15578490
> *Yes.
> 
> So to lift a drivers side 3
> ...


Thats was easy, I must have to add 2 wires for the main dump cuz I only have 9 and im all out?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Should have 4 wires total going to your switches for rear pump operation.

Solenoid wire
Right side pressure dump wire
Left side pressure dump wire
Main dump wire


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Nov 5 2009, 10:14 PM~15578216
> *Good topic. Derek explained how the 3dump setups work to me a while back. And I have seen these setups in action. Very cool and they can have even the most experienced hydro gurus scratching thier heads. Lol.
> 
> When plumbing the pressure into the corner valve "returns" they act as check valves when its lifted. (they open from the pressure and allow the corners to lift, and then close automatically when no pressure is being forced into them, thus holding the corner/rear up.)
> ...


Ok, now I understand how that works. Thanks for the explanation. One question though. With this 3 dump setup, it does not seem possible to do any seesaw type moves. Just think, sitting at a light and the car next to you pancakes up and then drops a side then lifts it and drops the other side and lifts it. Can a 3 dump setup do a true seesaw type move from being all the way down to clown on that 2 pumped car? Can a 3 dump setup pop up on 3 and seesaw from left side 3 wheel to the right side 3 wheel with a single 6 prong switch? A 4 dump setup can just as if you had 2 dedicated pumps to the back but I can not see a 3 dump setup doing it. This is the reason why I like 4 dump setups over the 3 dump. 



















Also, did you guys know that you can do the same thing using just 2 dumps? The dumps have to be spool valves. Some spool valves, like the Adex, have 3 ports. 2 of the ports flow into each other but when the dump gets activated, the 2 ports are no longer flowing with each other. 1 of the ports starts to flow with the 3rd port. and blocks the 2nd port. Think of it this way. Port 1 goes to the cylinder. Port 2 goes to the pressure side of the pump. Port 3 goes to the tank. To lift 1 side only, you activate the pump and one of the valves which will block the fluid flow to the cylinder that you want to stay unpressurized. The other cylinder will lift because it is getting all the pressure from the pump. That is another way of getting the same result using only 2 dumps. The only problem is that most spool valves are a bit more expensive. Plus for that method, you do need a six prong switch for each corner.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15579224
> *Ok, now I understand how that works. Thanks for the explanation. One question though. With this 3 dump setup, it does not seem possible to do any seesaw type moves. Just think, sitting at a light and the car next to you pancakes up and then drops a side then lifts it and drops the other side and lifts it. Can a 3 dump setup do a true seesaw type move from being all the way down to clown on that 2 pumped car? Can a 3 dump setup pop up on 3 and seesaw from left side 3 wheel to the right side 3 wheel with a single 6 prong switch? A 4 dump setup can just as if you had 2 dedicated pumps to the back but I can not see a 3 dump setup doing it. This is the reason why I like 4 dump setups over the 3 dump. *



Yeah you are right, some limitations do exist. You could 'clown' with a 2 pump, 6dump setup. But it takes operating 2+ switches. To see-saw you would need to have a pancake switch, used with the 2 side switches. (side up then pancake up then side down, or use the front/rear switches at the same time--this gets hard operating 4 switches, etc. ) They would all have to be 12 prongs at that point.


The other thing about 3 wheeling, honestly I wouldn't recommend going this route if thats what your trying to do. The main reason is this type of 3 dump setup works off weight, so there may not be such a thing as 'power 3' depending on how the rear end acts (chain bridged, etc..) when you lift it up.

This type of setup isnt for everyone. The main things are side up from pancake, and pancake to 3 wheel which im sure generally works best with small FWD cars doing a rear 3.

I have never owned a ride with this type of dump setup. So my knowledge is limited to what the guys over at hydroholics have informed me about. I might even be wrong about some of it. But im sure they'll step in and correct it, if so. 

Lol.

edit: And I realize this method isn't a true see-saw.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i made this awhile back. Took the standard 10 switch 2 pump 4 dump wiring diagram and made it how i have mine with the 4 dumps on the back. So if you want to see how youd wire for side to side or pancake or seesaw its all on there.










Another one i made of an easy way to hook up 4 dumps on a pump including wiring


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 6 2009, 06:39 AM~15580273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Imma try this,, think it should work?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Nov 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15579224
> *Ok, now I understand how that works. Thanks for the explanation. One question though. With this 3 dump setup, it does not seem possible to do any seesaw type moves. Just think, sitting at a light and the car next to you pancakes up and then drops a side then lifts it and drops the other side and lifts it. Can a 3 dump setup do a true seesaw type move from being all the way down to clown on that 2 pumped car? Can a 3 dump setup pop up on 3 and seesaw from left side 3 wheel to the right side 3 wheel with a single 6 prong switch? A 4 dump setup can just as if you had 2 dedicated pumps to the back but I can not see a 3 dump setup doing it. This is the reason why I like 4 dump setups over the 3 dump.
> Also, did you guys know that you can do the same thing using just 2 dumps? The dumps have to be spool valves. Some spool valves, like the Adex, have 3 ports. 2 of the ports flow into each other but when the dump gets activated, the 2 ports are no longer flowing with each other. 1 of the ports starts to flow with the 3rd port. and blocks the 2nd port. Think of it this way. Port 1 goes to the cylinder. Port 2 goes to the pressure side of the pump. Port 3 goes to the tank. To lift 1 side only, you activate the pump and one of the valves which will block the fluid flow to the cylinder that you want to stay unpressurized. The other cylinder will lift because it is getting all the pressure from the pump. That is another way of getting the same result using only 2 dumps. The only problem is that most spool valves are a bit more expensive. Plus for that method, you do need a six prong switch for each corner.
> *


You're right - you can't see saw with it which you can do with 4 dumps. I like the three dumps for these reasons:

1) Less expensive, less parts, less to go wrong
2) Only need to run 1 check (not 4 - as you know those little 3/8 can go bad)
3) No pressure lock deal (even from dead batteries)
4) I think looks cleaner, especially with the manifold
5) If a dump should leak the main will still hold the car up

The cons are:

1) No see-saw sides
2) A tiny bit of fluid transfer

Jimmy (CTRL) hit it on the head - it's not for everyone, but I think for what you're looking to do with it (power 3) the 3 dump system is great and in my opinion the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

It worked,, i used the diagram 2 posts above to do the switches, It acts just like a 3rd pump,, now i gota put some gas in and get it off of a hill,, it already wants to pull 3 :0


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 6 2009, 09:30 AM~15581453
> *It worked,, i used the diagram 2 posts above to do the switches, It acts just like a 3rd pump,, now i gota put some gas in and get it off of a hill,, it already wants to pull 3  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Nov 6 2009, 06:25 AM~15580458
> *You're right - you can't see saw with it which you can do with 4 dumps.  I like the three dumps for these reasons:
> 
> 1) Less expensive, less parts, less to go wrong
> ...


1) I will give you that one.
2) I only run 2 checks after the pressure valves. On some of them, I even run the parker ones.
3)Running 2 checks eliminates that problem.
4)Maniforlds do look cleaner but it also depends on how it is done. Look at the pic Envious Touch posts.
5)Dumps will leak if there is no maintenance done to the system. You can't really use that excuse.

Both systems are great for what they are. I just prefer the 4 dumps because of the seesaw moves. I do want to try and see how your method works in my car though. Maybe I will setup something for it and see how it works. But they are not for everyone like you said. Most will argue that adding a 3rd pump is best but I say why? If you setup a car 1 way, but want added moves, why not? In my opinion, it is all taking us foreward like fenner to marzocchi or like steel cast blocks with the checks and relief to steel machined and polished 1 inch blocks for the marzocchi. It is like going from vented tanks to piston tanks. All we are doing is improving on something to give everyone different options for what they 
want. :biggrin: 








This one belongs to D-Cheese. Double to the front and 4 dumps to the back.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

so can u power three with the dumps or no??


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

u damn skippy!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 6 2009, 08:30 AM~15581453
> *It worked,, i used the diagram 2 posts above to do the switches, It acts just like a 3rd pump,, now i gota put some gas in and get it off of a hill,, it already wants to pull 3  :0
> *


Pics man, we need pics. :biggrin:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

It will only hold if someone will sit on the corner,, i have 6 batts 3 on each side and they are not in the corners all the way either,, If I get some 14 's my homie has it should do it and hold im thinking,, i have 12's now,, locks up pretty high but not high enough,, it will really throw it up when I lift back corner and then tap the up switch in front but then it wants to go back down :uh: i will have pics sometime soon


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

cool


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

more setup pics 2 pumps 6 dumps....??


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

im doin a 1 pump 6 dump on my trike


----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT im doin 4 dumps to the back fuck the 3rd pump :thumbsup:


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Help help im lost i have 12s in da rear 2 pumps 6 batts 4 dumps 2'front 2 rear i want add 2
More to the rear pump to stand 3 help i need a freaking diagram or a detailed pik my switches are already wired to dump each corner so how would i go about wiring them help plzzz ill post piks of what i have


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Sursito said:


> Help help im lost i have 12s in da rear 2 pumps 6 batts 4 dumps 2'front 2 rear i want add 2
> More to the rear pump to stand 3 help i need a freaking diagram or a detailed pik my switches are already wired to dump each corner so how would i go about wiring them help plzzz ill post piks of what i have


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

You missed it. I brought a topic TTT last week that has everything you need. I will do it again.


----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

K ill be lookin out for it


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Sursito (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr. Inglewood said:


> View attachment 666288


 how did u wire your dumps cause im really bummed on da wiring nice 3 wheel damn dat lincoln has
Alot of weight nice u pulled it off hopefully i can 3 wen im done ill post piks


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

What I did is I got a pancake switch and 2 6 prog switches that way I can put one of the dumps on that end down and the other as a up on the same switch without them crossing its ez once you have the right switches


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------

